# Cheap Ice Pops



## unlessitwillhelp (Aug 5, 2013)

Hello this is my first post so I'm kind of new so please don't post anything too disrespectful!
FOr this cheap ice pop you will need:
- strawberries, kiwi, cantaloupe, watermellon, blueberries, or any fruit you desire!
-water
-ice pop containers with the holds
For the you need to cut the fruit into small pieces and fill the containers
Next fill the containers with water to the top but don't overfill it!
Then freeze and your done! Depending on prices this can be cheap pr not but it's still easy and much healthier than store bought products!


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

Very nice, sounds good. Do you mind if I copy your recipe to my folder?


----------



## unlessitwillhelp (Aug 5, 2013)

camo2460 said:


> Very nice, sounds good. Do you mind if I copy your recipe to my folder?


Nope! Go ahead!


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

Thank you my friend


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

This is your first post since creating a new account. Which makes me wonder...why did you create a new account?


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Sentry18 said:


> This is your first post since creating a new account. Which makes me wonder...why did you create a new account?


Let it go ...


----------



## unlessitwillhelp (Aug 5, 2013)

Sentry18 said:


> This is your first post since creating a new account. Which makes me wonder...why did you create a new account?


Does it mater?


----------



## unlessitwillhelp (Aug 5, 2013)

*Andi said:


> Let it go ...


Thanks.....


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

unlessitwillhelp said:


> Does it mater?


No, Thanks for the recipe!


----------



## unlessitwillhelp (Aug 5, 2013)

*Andi said:


> No, Thanks for the recipe!


  :3 haha


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

If first post, why does is say 11??


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

It's not her first post, it is at least her third account but everyone is going to be really nice and move forward


----------



## PipLogan (Apr 25, 2011)

unlessitwillhelp said:


> Hello this is my first post so I'm kind of new so please don't post anything too disrespectful!
> FOr this cheap ice pop you will need:
> - strawberries, kiwi, cantaloupe, watermellon, blueberries, or any fruit you desire!
> -water
> ...


Good to know, thanks!


----------

